# Hiker Killed in Rock Slide on Mt. Katahdin



## BootJockey (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi All,

It's with saddness I report the death of a hiker on Mt. Katahdin today, killed in a rock slide.

I have no full details yet, but expect to have them soon.

My theory is it was the Cathederal Trail (my goal for Wednesday this week), as that is the only rock slide I can think of where that might (most likely) happen.

I will post more soon.

BootJockey / Dave
http://216.220.234.180/my_journey.htm


----------



## BootJockey (Jun 27, 2004)

*Man Killed on Mt. Katahdin*

I just saw the news coverage.  The hiker who was killed was a man from my town, Bangor, Maine, named Stacy Cooper.  He, along with three others, were apparently in the wrong place, at the wrong time, when the rockslide happened.  He was pinned under a large boulder.  One other gentleman, from Alabama (or was it Atlanta?) had his shoulder dislocated, and the other two were uninjured.

National Guard helicopers recovered Mr. Cooper's body today, after the accident yesterday.

I don't know Mt. Katahdin's weather yesterday specifically, as it is about 75 miles from Bangor (where I live), but it poured all day here yesterday, and most of the entire state was in a heavy rain most of the day yesterday.

The news report states that the likely cause of the rock slide was loose soil caused by heavy rain.

The Cathederal Trail is closed at least through July 1st.

BootJockey / Dave


----------



## twigeater (Jun 28, 2004)

story here...I couldn't find anything in the Bangor Daily online...

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/national/apus_story.asp?category=1110&slug=Rock Slide

I was in Oquossic over the weekend, and we only got a little rain Friday night.  Saturday was gorgeous with blue skies.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 28, 2004)

Just to clarify, the hiker who died was Roger Cooper, 52, from Bangor. The hiker who dislocated his shoulder was Stacey Hall, 51, of Somersworth, NH.


----------



## BootJockey (Jun 28, 2004)

Yes, so I read in the paper this morning.  My apologies, I must have gotten that part wrong.

I will post the story in its entirity.

BootJockey / Dave


----------



## BootJockey (Jun 28, 2004)

*Bangor hiker dies in Baxter rock slide*

From:  Bangor Daily News
June 28, 2004

BAXTER STATE PARK - A Bangor man was killed and another man seriously injured Saturday afternoon when they were caught in a rock slide near Chimney Pond on Mount Katahdin.

Roger D. Cooper, 51, of Bangor died shortly after 1 p.m. when he was pinned under a 500-pound boulder 4,180 feet up the Cathedral Trail, according to Irvin "Buzz" Caverly, director of the park.

"It's just one of those unfortunate situations where people were at the wrong place at the wrong time," Caverly said Sunday.

Rescue personnel reached Cooper's three hiking partners Saturday night, including Stacey W. Hall, 50, of Somersworth, N.H., who injured his shoulder in the rock slide, Caverly said.

Rescuers helped Hall, Will Williams, 50, of Wells and Frank D. Atkins, 50, of Huntsville, Ala., hike back down the mountain Saturday night. Cooper's body was airlifted off the trail by helicopter at 11:15 a.m. Sunday, Caverly said.

A 911 emergency call at 1 p.m. Saturday alerted park staff to the accident, and more than 60 search and rescue personnel went to the scene, Caverly said. Crews worked through wet conditions and darkness into Sunday, and two rangers spent the night on the mountain, he said.

Dan Sloan, a ranger at Chimney Pond, was the first person to arrive at the scene of the accident Saturday.

"You could see points of impact where the rocks had bounced," he said after a debriefing Sunday afternoon at Roaring Brook Campground. "It was just an accident. It happens."

Hall, Williams and Atkins left the mountain around midnight Saturday, said Sloan, who stayed overnight on Katahdin in order to aid rescue efforts the next morning.

"They looked like they were well-prepared," he said while fellow rescuers, some visibly tired, lay on the grass and ate sandwiches at the campground.

Cooper, a former forest ranger in California, climbed Katahdin several years ago with his brother-in-law David Jackson of Berwick.

"He did a lot of hiking and walking," Jackson said Sunday, speaking for the Cooper family. "It's a tough situation, but everyone's doing well."

Cooper, a Bangor Hydro-Electric employee, lived in Bangor for 12 years with his wife, Lori, Jackson said. Cooper and his three friends planned the Katahdin trip three years ago at the 30th reunion of their class from Noble High School in Berwick, he said.

Williams, Atkins and Hall, who declined medical treatment for his shoulder injury, grieved Sunday for their longtime friend, Jackson said.

"They were very pained. It was a really tragic thing," he said. "You just can't predict nature."

The Cooper family was pleased with the performance of Baxter staff in the rescue, Jackson said.

The Cathedral Trail will be closed through July 1 to allow park staff to re-evaluate potential safety hazards on the steep, rugged route, Caverly said.

Cooper's death marks one year since the last fatality on Mount Katahdin. Dwight Rideout, a 16-year-old from Millinocket, died after becoming lost near Roaring Brook, just below the Basin Ponds, on June 25, 2003. 

Saturday's fatality was the fourth major incident in the park so far this year, the most recent involving an injured New Jersey man who was rescued from the mountain on June 9, Caverly said. 

Earlier this summer, three hikers from Quebec became stranded on Mount Katahdin in whiteout conditions, and a man drove his vehicle into a brook, Caverly said. 

"It just seems the last couple years there's been more [accidents]," Caverly said Sunday afternoon during the debriefing. "It's put a lot of pressure on my staff." 

Avalanches during the winter season pose a more frequent safety risk than rock slides in the summer months, the park director said. Rain and frost heaves may have loosened the three or four boulders that slid down the mountain Saturday afternoon, he said.

"We think [rain] might have been a major contributor," Caverly said.

Saturday was listed as a Class II day at the state park, a designation that recommends hikers avoid traveling above the tree line, which Cooper and his party did, Caverly said. 

Along with Cooper's accident Saturday, park staff dealt with a man who refused to descend from the back side of Katahdin and reports of shots being fired on the Park Tote Road, Caverly said.

"It's just crazy that in one day there were so many incidents in the south end of the park," he said.

In the Cooper party rescue, Dirigo, Lincoln, Mahoosuc and Wilderness search and rescue teams assisted park staff, Caverly said.

"We saved three lives and we lost one," he said Sunday, concluding the debriefing at Roaring Brook Campground. "One's too many"


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 28, 2004)

Very sad news indeed, thanks for keeping us informed.  Will be interesting to see if they open Cathedral by 07/01 with the Holdiday looming & if they are even stricter on access to steep trails in the rain.


----------



## BootJockey (Jun 28, 2004)

The last report I heard on the news this morning was that they didn't plan any changes to trail access, and that (as cold as this sounds) it was just wrong place, wrong time.

The very  mandate of the park itself is that it remain "Forever wild", so they plan to simply ensure that there are no spots of undue hazard created by the rockslide, and then re-open the trail.

I was planning on climbing it myself Saturday, but the heavy rain on Saturday had me re-thinking my plans, and I stayed home Saturday.

BootJockey / Dave


----------



## Jim W (Jun 29, 2004)

I was in the park from Friday to Monday. The rains stopped at about 11:00am on Friday and didn't come back until Sunday night. Saturday, the weather was great. The park rangers would have had no reason to close the trail. These poor guys were just in the wrong place at the wrong time. I suspect the Cathedral Trail will be closed for longer than the projected date of July 1.


----------



## BootJockey (Jun 29, 2004)

I agree, no later than July 1st.

I wish I could find an accurate source of weather for Katahdin area.  It's often quite different than here in Bangor, even though we're only 60 miles away.  Dang, I should have gone up Saturday.

But I know my friends, parents and sister were glad I didn't...I got several panicked phone calls when the news flashed "Bangor man killed in rockslide on Mt. Katahdin...details to follow..."

BootJockey / Dave


----------



## Buster Brown (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Cathedral Trail opening July 1st*

I am very sorry to hear of a fellow hiker's death on Katahdin. I am planning a week trip to Katahdin in late July and my itinerary includes the Cathedral Trail.  Is there a destinct possibility that the trail will be closed in late July? Also, it's been 20 years since I last climbed Cathedral. Does it have any hairy places that might make someone uneasy? A friend at work asked me and I told him I didn't remember.  Any info would be kind and thoughtful.

Happy & safe hiking to all!


----------



## BootJockey (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi Guy,

I don't think there's any real chance at all that the Cathederal Trail will be closed after today.  We will know for sure tomorrow, and I'll be sure to post what I find out.

I would continue with your places for Cathederal.  If not, there are a number of other trails that are available, but I think it's HIGHLY unlikely it'll be closed past the end of the day today.

Regards,

BootJockey / Dave


----------



## BootJockey (Jul 1, 2004)

*Cathederal Trail Re-Opens*

Hi All,

Just a quick note to let you all know that the Cathederal Trail HAS re-opened, as of today.

BootJockey / Dave


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Jul 2, 2004)

Let's hope the torrential rains we had this morning don't effect the ground stability on the Cathedral Trail.
2 weeks ago I climbed up Cathedral and there were still patches of snow on the trail, and on Katahdin. It's been so cold this year that the frost still hasn't completely left the ground up there.


----------



## BootJockey (Jul 2, 2004)

I was on Katahdin overnight last night, through today...what a stone-cold b*tch...cold, soaking wet, mud.  I ventured no further than Chimney Pond.  *sigh*.

But a STUNNING display of nature's fireworks, at their best!!!

A great day...if your a fish.

BootJockey / Dave


----------

